# What clutch kit do I need



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

Got 30" backs in n penland full exhaust what clutch kit brand n type do I need to best work on my brute force 09 650 lots of mudd riding do trail every once in awhile n if u could say what color on prim n sec spring all info be greatly appriecated


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you serious....................... GO TO THE KAWI SECTION AND LOOK AT THE TOP


----------

